# Seeking Advice to Maximise Use of Bit



## Teddy123Bear (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi All, forgive me if this question has already been raised, though I didn't see any recent title that suggested it was. I'm fairly new to the world of routing having just done my first worktop joints. I used a trend 1/2" bit to cut the joints and bolt holes, and noticed the cuts become increasingly more sluggish as the bit lost its sharpness. I have used the sharpening kit to prolong its life but several thoughts occured to me.

Since the blades of the bit are 2" long, yet the actual length that is being used is only about 3/8", it seems such a waste. Is it possible to use the whole length of the blade to cut the worktop joint?

Failing that, is it possible to cut the used end of the bit off to leave the unused part for new cuts?

I'm expecting the answers to both these questions will be a resounding 'not possible', but since the recommended depth of cut is about 3/8" (8mm), why do they make these bits so long? It seems such a waste.

I look forward to your replies.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

The bit is 2" long so you can rout as much as 2" at a time.
If you aren't routing that much, adjust the router depth so you're using sharp cutting edges.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Ted

You're right " 'not possible' " routers bits are made to do many jobs all with one bit...,,,the short would be the chips go around and around and the bit must be sharp to recut them and cut them off in a deep hole say, 1" deep, most are not like drill bits, but some are but they must be sharp also.."the flutes".

Cut them off,, well Heat kills, it's true you can cut them off in a chop but they will become so some much steel junk...,it takes very spec tool/grinder to put a edge on carb. cutters...600 to 800 grit the norm..but once you cut them off the temp.is gone and they will not hold the edge..


======



Teddy123Bear said:


> Hi All, forgive me if this question has already been raised, though I didn't see any recent title that suggested it was. I'm fairly new to the world of routing having just done my first worktop joints. I used a trend 1/2" bit to cut the joints and bolt holes, and noticed the cuts become increasingly more sluggish as the bit lost its sharpness. I have used the sharpening kit to prolong its life but several thoughts occured to me.
> 
> Since the blades of the bit are 2" long, yet the actual length that is being used is only about 3/8", it seems such a waste. Is it possible to use the whole length of the blade to cut the worktop joint?
> 
> ...


----------



## Teddy123Bear (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Mike and Bob.

Bob, I see what you mean about trying to cut off the used end of a bit which would render it useless. But to the first point, if one is cutting through a worktop just over an inch thick (28mm) with a bit that is considerably larger, wouldn't the chips be ejected through the recess that had just been cut?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ted

Yes but not all,, do this for quick test, cut a dado in some stock, say about 8" long slot then lift the board or the router if it's a plunge router up you will see some still in the slot you just cut,the bit like to pack them back in place once it cuts them free from the stock...they just like to go around and around , most come out but no all...now if the blade(s) are short the bit would jam right in the slot...


=======



Teddy123Bear said:


> Thanks Mike and Bob.
> 
> Bob, I see what you mean about trying to cut off the used end of a bit which would render it useless. But to the first point, if one is cutting through a worktop just over an inch thick (28mm) with a bit that is considerably larger, wouldn't the chips be ejected through the recess that had just been cut?


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

Teddy123Bear said:


> Since the blades of the bit are 2" long, yet the actual length that is being used is only about 3/8", it seems such a waste. Is it possible to use the whole length of the blade to cut the worktop joint?
> 
> .


I presume you are using a "worktop jig" with say a 30mm template guide bush.
If you have a "plunge-type" router you should be able to use the less used part of the blade to do the "final" polishing cut. Just plunge your bit deeper.

But I think if you are doing worktop joints, if is best to always use good quality new bits for accuracy.

The worn out bits can always be sent back to maker for professional resharping (about AUD$10 in Australia to Cabitools) but a 1/2" bit won't be exactly 1/2" anymore after reshapening. So resharpened bits should be only used for other jobs that is not dependent on displacement accuracy e.g. Circle cutting using a tramel or on a router table where the fence has fine micro-adjustment.
Resharpened bits should not be used with template guide bushings.


Reuel


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

Teddy123Bear said:


> Since the blades of the bit are 2" long, yet the actual length that is being used is only about 3/8", it seems such a waste. Is it possible to use the whole length of the blade to cut the worktop joint?
> 
> .


I presume you are using a "worktop jig" with say a 30mm template guide bush.
If you have a "plunge-type" router you should be able to use the less used part of the blade to do the "final" polishing cut. Just plunge your bit deeper.

But I think if you are doing worktop joints, if is best to always use good quality new bits for accuracy.

The worn out bits can always be sent back to maker for professional resharping (about AUD$10 in Australia to Cabitools) but a 1/2" bit won't be exactly 1/2" anymore after reshapening. So resharpened bits should be only used for other jobs that is not dependent on displacement accuracy.
Circle cutting using a tramel or rabetting on a router table where the fence has fine micro-adjustment can use resharpened bits.
Resharpened bits should not be used with template guide bushings if accuracy is required.


Reuel


----------



## Electron (May 22, 2008)

Ted, to demonstrate what Bj said about the chips compacting, rout a groove several inches long with a 1/8" bit, your first impression will be that you haven't done anything, the groove will be tightly packed with chips, requiring something like a screwdriver to clear them out. By the way, cutters come in various lengths, reserve the long one for jobs that require the length, in any case a short cutter is more rigid than a long one.


----------



## Teddy123Bear (Feb 15, 2009)

Many thanks guys for the information and advice - most appreciated


----------

